# Rolex Ladies Oyster Stainless Steel Serial No P150508



## jimmie bandgren (Sep 6, 2008)

Stolen in Huntsville Alabama on 9/1/2008 and believed to have been transported to St. Louis or Chicago area by long haul trucker. On 9/3/2008 received a call from 773 606 3437 from individual who wanted me to verify watch serial # - he said he had watch and would get back to me. He probably got my # from ad in Huntsville Times. Several phone calls were exchanged, but now the # does not respond. 773 is a Chicago area code. I have original purchase sales receipt/warranty/box and all papers. REWARD for return of watch. Police Report filed. Rolex New York notified


----------



## Aaron Weikart (Aug 10, 2008)

:-( I'm in the St. Louis area, I'll keep a look-out for you! Best of luck in re-uniting with your rolex.


----------



## jimmie bandgren (Sep 6, 2008)

:-!WATCH RETURNED. Hot Dog!!!



jimmie bandgren said:


> Stolen in Huntsville Alabama on 9/1/2008 and believed to have been transported to St. Louis or Chicago area by long haul trucker. On 9/3/2008 received a call from 773 606 3437 from individual who wanted me to verify watch serial # - he said he had watch and would get back to me. He probably got my # from ad in Huntsville Times. Several phone calls were exchanged, but now the # does not respond. 773 is a Chicago area code. I have original purchase sales receipt/warranty/box and all papers. REWARD for return of watch. Police Report filed. Rolex New York notified


----------



## jimmie bandgren (Sep 6, 2008)

:-! Watch returned. Hot dog!!


----------

